# Which Generation G19 should I buy?



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

I obviously like the Gen 4's upgrades, but I won't get near one due to the incredible amount of failures reported. I want a solid carry gun that's cheap to practice with and high capacity....so the 19 is the gun. If the Gen 4 is riddled with problems, is the Gen 3 a better choice?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerrshoe said:


> I obviously like the Gen 4's upgrades, but *I won't get near one due to the incredible amount of failures reported.* I want a solid carry gun that's cheap to practice with and high capacity....so the 19 is the gun. If the Gen 4 is riddled with problems, *is the Gen 3 a better choice*?


Sounds to me like you've all ready made the right choice, and it's a good one at that.

I think most of the Gen 4 bugs have been worked out but unless there's some dire need of the interchangeable backstraps, go with the Gen 3.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

All of my glocks are gen3s and have very good records thus far...

However upon purchasing my last glock i had a problem. I went into the local gun shop and behold they only had ALL GEN 4 GLOCKS!!!
They had a new glock 29sf gen 3 and a glock 22/23 gen 3, but that was it other than the used glock 30sf I bought.

I think as long as your gun says glock on it you should be fine, but if available get gen3... the gen 4 doesnt have many problems as it might seem, but the price that the gen 3s are going for are a best buy


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Flip-- Heads -4 Tails -3---


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

Apart from the ambi safety and the adjustable backstraps, whats the difference?


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Keep in mine,If later on your going to sale it.The G-4 is for RH & LH. operators.Where the G-3 is just for RH only. And is was just the dual recoil spring assembly on the G-4 that was not made right. All that has been fixed.And if you know some one that has a G-4 about 8 to 12 mo's Old. They can see if they have the right recoil spring assembly. I had to get my new one they sent me. But my pistol was working just fine. But I still called and ask them about.You can see how much better the right one is to the old one. If you ever need to help some one,Here the web site. Recoil Spring Exchange Program | GLOCK USA..:smt1099


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have Gen 3s and Gen 4s and the Gen 4s run any ammo even light reloads with the original spring. I even run the same recoil spring with my conversion barrels in 9mm and 357 SIG. The Gen 3 needs to have a recoil spring specifically tailored for the cartridge used for best results. I have springs from 13 to 17 pounds for different applications for them. I love my Gen 4 Glock 22 carry gun. It has never had any failure at all and I shoot it in competition occassionally. It's had lots of ammo through it so far and it all goes through without a hiccup.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

My Gen 4 G17 after about 3000 rounds is a pleasure to handle and use. I have no doubt a 19 would be as well. Get a new one if your budget can handle it, break it in and take care of it. If the need should arise, I have no doubt it will serve you well.


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Four


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

I just bought a Glock 19, still getting to know it but so far I like it. Not a gen4.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a Gen4 in Nov of 2010. Over 1000 rounds, no issues. I wouldn't hesitate getting a Gen4. Whatever problems were noted have probably been addressed at the factory, or are so well documented that they are easily fixed through customer service.

I've noticed that the Gen3s (new ones) are a little cheaper than Gen4s. If I were trying to save a few dollars and the Gen4 upgrades weren't important to me.... then get a Gen3. Otherwise, just get the Gen4. I'd say it's very unlikely that you'll have a problem with a new one.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Jerrshoe said:


> Apart from the ambi safety and the adjustable backstraps, whats the difference?


I understand that the new recoil spring is causing most of the problems. They have issued a replacement policy on early weapons with an improved spring.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Jerrshoe said:


> Apart from the ambi safety and the adjustable backstraps, whats the difference?


Was unaware of an ambi safety. If you're right handed and the gen 3 fits your hand, get that one.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Either purchase a 3rd generation G-19 now; or wait and buy a 4th generation in, about, two years. This way you can't go wrong!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Jerrshoe said:


> Apart from the ambi safety and the adjustable backstraps, whats the difference?





SMann said:


> Was unaware of an ambi safety. If you're right handed and the gen 3 fits your hand, get that one.


Ummm just to be clear, just what the hell are you guys talking about and can Jerrshoe clue the rest of the human race into what "ambi safety" is on any Gen 4 Glock?


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Ummm just to be clear, just what the hell are you guys talking about and can Jerrshoe clue the rest of the human race into what "ambi safety" is on any Gen 4 Glock?


I think they are talking about the switchable magazine release. Type fast; think slow. Happens all the time.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I was being a smart-ass. I know there is no ambi safety unless you're referring to the one on the trigger.


----------



## mlschantz (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyway you can try them both? I'd say get the one that feels the best and/or you're the most accurate with.


----------



## kj4963 (Mar 4, 2012)

gen 4


----------

